# Game 8: Denver Nuggets @ Dallas Mavericks



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*(3-4)* *@*







*(4-2)*

*Time:* 8:30pm ET Tuesday November 15, 2005
*TV:* NBA TV, Altitude, and FOX Sports Southwest.
*Location:* American Airlines Center, Dallas Texas​







*Projected Denver Nuggets Starters*
*PG* - *Andre Miller*






 *SG* - *DerMarr Johnson*






 *SF * - *Carmelo Anthony*






 *PF* - *Francisco Elson*






 *C * - *Marcus Camby*







*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
Earl Boykins
Voshon Lenard
Eduardo Najera
Greg Buckner
Linas Kleiza
Earl Watson

*Nuggets Head Coach:*






 *George Karl*
*George Karls Coaching History:*







*Out of game due to Injuries*
Nene
*Kenyon Martin is probable.*
Bryon Russell
--------------------










*Projected Dallas Mavericks Starters*
*PG* - *Jason Terry*








*SG* - *Doug Christie*








*SF - Josh Howard *








*PF - Dirk Nowitzki*








*C - Erick Dampier*










*Dallas Mavericks Reserves*
Keith Van Horn
Devin Harris
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Darrell Armstrong

*Mavericks Head Coach:*






 *Avery Johnson *
*Avery Johnsons Coaching History:*










*Out of game due to Injuries*​Jerry Stackhouse
Pavel Podkolzin​
--------------------------------------------

I predicted that the Nuggets would lose to the Mavs, but I'm not to sure of that right now. However I hope for a great game of basketball on both ends of the court. Mavs and Nuggets fans you are all welcomed to add insight in to this up coming game, and make predictions if you like.

Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope everyone has NBA.TV this should be a really good game. Also if anyone finds out K-Marts status before the game please let me know.

It's almost time for Nuggets basketball. :banana:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

a win would be nice. we suck on the road so far. a chance to get back to .500 but we have never fared well in dallas. this game could get ugly - quick.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I've got League Pass, but not NBATV. So I believe this is the one instance where a game's on that I *won't*be able to watch. :verysad: :upset:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Unbelievable. How do we find ways to lose games like this?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What a ****ty way to lose. We had a 19 point lead. How the hell do you give that up? There are so many things wrong with this team right now I don't even know where to start. This is getting really, really old.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I see Martin only played 8 minutes. What's the status on him?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Guys, yall arent the first. We won a double ot over Phx the other night. GO DALLAS. Wish I couldve seen the game though


----------



## melo4mvp (Sep 27, 2005)

we didnt play too bad i think, and we have finally realised that dermarr johnson should be starting at SG
i think we are on the right track


----------



## melo4mvp (Sep 27, 2005)

oh by the way, nice job with the game thread jordan, excellent


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh the pain is still lingering inside of me after this loss against the Mavs. This was a game the Nuggets should of won, and if not by a lot at least been able to hold on to the win down the stretch. The 4th quarter was a nightmare. How can the Nuggets expect to win if we can't even make a shot in the last 3-5 minutes of a game. We had so many opportunities to win this game. ERR I'm so upset over this game right now. :curse:  :curse:

The following quote is from NBA.com re-cap regarding Anthonys last shot.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051115/DENDAL/recap.html



> With Daniels, Nowitzki and Diop converging on Anthony, Nuggets coach George Karl wanted the ball passed to an open teammate.
> 
> "He's not going to get that call on the road," Karl said. "Carmelo has to understand that if they play him 1-on-1, we want him to shoot the ball. If they play him with three, then we want him to pass the ball. That's my responsibility to teach him."


*Box Score*










*Game Pictures*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I've got League Pass, but not NBATV. So I believe this is the one instance where a game's on that I *won't*be able to watch. :verysad: :upset:


That's a bummer. I have league pass as well, but I also have NBA TV. You should get DIRECTV thats what I have.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Unbelievable. How do we find ways to lose games like this?


Good question Rodney I would like to know the answer as well. The Nuggets are silpping right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

melo4mvp said:


> oh by the way, nice job with the game thread jordan, excellent


Thanks for the nod of appreciation regarding the thread melo4mvp. I been working on making the game threads in here better so we can all have a good game thread to post in. :cheers:


----------



## Horax (Nov 16, 2005)

How about the intense play of Francisco Elson last night? That stripping of Dirk and the following dunk were sweet! Can't believe that didn't make ESPN's top 10.

There's no reason for our team to lose after a 19 point lead. There just isn't.

Karl needs to swallow his pride and play deeper into our bench earlier in the game so our regulars won't be so winded down the stretch...oh yeah, and Carmelo needs to pass the rock when he's double teamed. Everybody knew it was going to him for the final shot, but there was NO MOVEMENT from the backside when he got triple teamed.

That' basketball 101. He needs to go down low early, get the double team, kick out and swing the rock for the open man.

I love this team, but htey keep breaking my heart in these nail biters.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Welcome to bbb.net Horax

I'm glad you could join us here.


----------

